# a Tolkien quiz from The Guardian



## Eledhwen (Feb 25, 2014)

The Guardian is a quality UK newspaper, and last year they produced a quiz on how well do you know the lands of Middle-earth http://www.theguardian.com/books/quiz/2013/mar/25/tolkien-day-landscapes-quiz


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, no. I missed one. I guess it's time to reread LOTR.


----------



## Sulimo (Mar 2, 2014)

Shucks I got 9 out of 10. I missed question 3.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 21, 2014)

9/10, I missed number 4, time to re-read LOTR for me too!


----------

